# Scotland in April



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Now i know i lived there for a good part of my life, but April is not when i would choose to travel there.  

A change in family plans means that a 4/5 week starting in May trip will now be a 9/10 day April trip, :evil: 

Knew John didn't want to visit my relatives :lol: 

Suggestions please, will be around the irvine valley/kilmarnock area for a couple of days hopefully on family drives. Other than that no idea where to go for a short time, not able to encompass much or any of the original plan. 

Sue


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Check the mossie focast . the littel blighters love me
dave p


----------



## EEVpilot (Aug 15, 2010)

why not pop across to Edinburgh to take in the city then up to Fife Anstruther /St Andrews then head up the East coast to Moray - tends to be a little warmer for some reason!!
Still a lot of snow on the hills so keep at low level....unless you like it cool!!

Happy touring.

John


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 24, 2009)

Hi Sue

You know I am up in Scotlabnd at that time, and one of the reasons I have chosen to go then is because my iternet advised that the mossies do not usually arrive until early June - well of course that is weather as normal, but who knows this year. I am hoping they do not get going in April, as Mossies and I have in the ast had very intimate relationships!!!

jenny


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Check the mossie focast . the littel blighters love me
> dave p


And me Dave shouldn't be about then though one bonus of going so early :lol:

Sue


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Jennifer said:


> Hi Sue
> 
> You know I am up in Scotlabnd at that time, and one of the reasons I have chosen to go then is because my iternet advised that the mossies do not usually arrive until early June - well of course that is weather as normal, but who knows this year. I am hoping they do not get going in April, as Mossies and I have in the ast had very intimate relationships!!!
> 
> jenny


Will keep an eye open Jenny, for you and the midgies, keep us posted as to where you are we might manage to meet up.

Hope to avoid the St Andrews area, or I will be a golf widow although John hopes to play loudon gowf club near my bithplace.

Enjoy your travels

Sue


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 24, 2009)

Ah, now will I have room for my clubs - no I don't think so,so will have to forego the golfing.

Jenny


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Well, what can I say, now so glad timing got changed. Looked at 15 day forecast before we left, didn't appear very good anywhere  
Headed for New Lanark, had wanted to visit the heritage site for some time, was not disappointed. A bit cool, a few spots of rain, decided to carry on up the east coast, Had sunshine for the whole time, well during the day anyway. 
Managed to visit family  
Collected (at short notice) my Grandsons on the way back down. so bang goes my relaxing time before Peterborough :lol: 
Hope the good weather continues, they love being outdoors.


Bonus NO MIDGIES.

Sue


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

Don't worry about the midges. There alam clocks dont go off till early May and then only the really keen ones emerge. They come out in force mid May onwards.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Thanks for the midge forecast, :x do they cover the whole of Scotland or does one escape using the east coast rather than the west coast around the June late may time.we want to go further up than Braemore this year.

cabby


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Midge population is defo much lower on the East Coast.
How about Inverness - been going there for 35 years in the summer and never had a midge bite (yet!) - great city with lots to see and do in the area.


----------

